
USB Ultrasound imager for under $100 - archiebunker
http://www.ncl.ac.uk/eee/research/groups/coms2ip//ultrasound-imaging.htm
======
AstroJetson
Nice, I'd like to have one to look into wall cavities. Hope at some point they
figure out how to get this to market.

